# Radarkontrolle für Radler



## Andi999 (11. September 2004)

Hi,
habts ihr auch scho gehört?
Laut Radio-Gong:
Heute am 11.9 hat die Polizei an der Burgberg-Abfahrt Radfahrer mim Radarmessgerät kontrolliert. Dort sind 60km/h erlaubt und haben angeblich in 2 Std. rund 40 Radfahrer abkassiert, die zu schnell waren.
Aber die größte Frechheit meiner Meinung nach: Die ham des absichtlich dort gemacht, da ja morgen Altstadt-Rennen ist und alle Hobby und sontige Fahrer die sich heute schon den Kurs angeschaut haben, sich mit Sicherlich mehr als 60 Sachen die Abfahrt unter die Lupe genommen haben.   

Eure Meinung dazu?

PS: Wer schaut morgen alles zu? Ich hab des Vergnügen morgen selbst mit zuifahren( nicht Hobby sondern Lizens U17) vor 200.000+ Zuschauern  

Andi


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. September 2004)

Andi999 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habts ihr auch scho gehört?
> Laut Radio-Gong:
> Heute am 11.9 hat die Polizei an der Burgberg-Abfahrt Radfahrer mim Radarmessgerät kontrolliert. Dort sind 60km/h erlaubt und haben angeblich in 2 Std. rund 40 Radfahrer abkassiert, die zu schnell waren.
> ...



richtig so....ich würde an jedem Ortschild blitzen und von der Kohle mir ein gescheites MTB kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (11. September 2004)

Und der Palmer wieder mit einem blöden Spruch .................. typisch .......... aber so kennen wir in ja!


----------



## Ratiopharm (11. September 2004)

Die Spießer schlagen wieder zu, na prima. Radarkontrolle für Radfahrer...    

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile in der Presse morgen:

[dpa] Nürnberg - Die staatlichen Polizeistreitkräfte starteten gestern eine großangelegte Strafaktion, um gegen mörderische Radfahrer vorzugehen. Unter dem heldenhaften Einsatz ihrer eigenen Leben gelang es einer Hundertschaft aus GSG-9 und Bereitschaftspolizei, über 40 illegale Verkehrsraudis dingfest zu machen und so Recht und Ordnung im Freistaat wiederherzustellen.

Die Radfahrer hatten es mit ihren messerscharfen Reifen laut Polizeiangaben  auf wehrlose Kleinkinder und Rentner abgesehen. Auch befanden sich (wie nicht anders zu erwarten) mehrere Ausländer unter den Tätern.
Zusätzlich, erklärte die Polizeiinspektion, erfüllten die Staatsfeinde den Tatbestand des unbayrischen Verhaltens und des absichtlichen Auflehnens gegen Werte und Normen im Freistaat.

Das bayrische Innenministerium zeigt sich erschüttert über die Vorfälle, einen Zusammenhang zwischen den Suizid-Radlern und der Terrororganisation Al-Kaida wollten die Minister nicht ausschließen.

Ranghohe Politiker bemängeln schon seit längerer Zeit, dass sich immer mehr Bürger im Freistaat der fahrradbezogenen Körperertüchtigung hingäben und dabei auch noch Spass hätten. Neben den Forchheimer Fahrrad-Terroristen, die im Wald eine illegale Abschussrampe für Interkontinentalraketen bauen wollten, werden auch die am gestrigen Tage in Nürnberg ertappten Staatsfeinde für 2 Wochen am Marktplatzpranger zu besichtigen sein.

Der bayrische Minister für Ernsthaftigkeit kündigte nach einer Sondersitzung an, verstärkt mit Radarkontrollen, im Wald ausgelegten Nagelbrettern und notfalls auch Tränengasfallen gegen die Spassgesellschaft vorgehen zu wollen: "Solche Provokationen werden wir nicht länger dulden und ab sofort der vollen Härte des Gesetzes durchgreifen".

Bereits am späten Abend stellten sich durch das ins Leben gerufene Sofortprogramm weitere Fahndungserfolge ein: so konnte nahe Fürth einer 4fachen Mutter das Fehlen eines Seitenreflektors nachgewiesen werden. Die Staatsanwaltschaft fordert eine 4-wöchige Haftstrafe und Entzug des Sorgerechtes.


----------



## TortureKing (11. September 2004)

ROFL


----------



## cubey (11. September 2004)

Lach mich wech.........echt gut


----------



## Frazer (11. September 2004)

Klingt wie n BamS-Artikel


----------



## Ed von Schleck (11. September 2004)

Andi999 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habts ihr auch scho gehört?
> Laut Radio-Gong:
> Heute am 11.9 hat die Polizei an der Burgberg-Abfahrt Radfahrer mim Radarmessgerät kontrolliert. Dort sind 60km/h erlaubt und haben angeblich in 2 Std. rund 40 Radfahrer abkassiert, die zu schnell waren.
> ...


----------



## sunflower (12. September 2004)

Hmmm... Die Frage die sich mir immer stellt, wenn sie Radfahrer blitzen wollen: Du musst ja eigentlich erst mal wissen, daß du zu schnell bist! Und wenn du keinen Tacho hast?! Nassen Finger in die Luft halten und anhand der Trocknungszeit die Momentangeschwindigkeit berechnen?!  Und selbst, wenn du nen Tacho hast: so wirklich richtig geeicht sind die ja wohl auch net...

Ich mein, okay, wenn ich mit 50 oder was durch ne 30er-Zone heiz, dann merk ich sehr wohl, daß ich zu schnell bin. Aber bei allem was da drüber rausgeht?! Also sagen wir mal schneller als die 60 km/h, um die es in dem Artikel geht?! 

Naja, und sonst... Hmm... Natürlich gelten für uns auch die Verkehrsregeln, aber Radarkontrollen find ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein bißchen Panne. Wenn halt mal einer in eine reindüst, Pech gehabt. Aber wenn das wirklichin dem Rahmen abgegangen ist, ist es eigentlich nur noch albern...


----------



## Coffee (12. September 2004)

ich finde, die sollten heute auch trotz rennens messen und stoppen. so wäre doch der ausgang des rennens viel spannender. stop and go sozusagen   ausserdem würde man so nciht nur eine radgruppe " den normalen radfahrer" abkassieren. sondern auch die echten profis  

so und ich geh jetzt zum rennen.


----------



## sunflower (12. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde, die sollten heute auch trotz rennens messen und stoppen. so wäre doch der ausgang des rennens viel spannender. stop and go sozusagen   ausserdem würde man so nciht nur eine radgruppe " den normalen radfahrer" abkassieren. sondern auch die echten profis
> 
> so und ich geh jetzt zum rennen.


  Das wär dann das erste Rennen, bei dem die langsamsten die vordersten Plätze belegen! Weil die ganzen 'Raser' in der Verkehrskontrolle steckengeblieben sind...   Spaßige Vorstellung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (12. September 2004)

... übrigens halte ich das ganze für ne Ente .... es häufen sich die Meldungen das Europaweit (England / Frankreich / Österreich) solche Radarmessungen durchgeführt wurden und die Meldungen gleichen sich alle ziemlich (nur die Geschwindigkeiten variieren) ..... an soviel Schwachsinn glaub ich auch unter der Schirmherrschaft der EU nicht


----------



## Ratiopharm (12. September 2004)

1) Jaja, ich hielt das auch für ne Ente, dass man verfolgt werden kann von der Polizei weil man ohne Licht fährt. Bis ich nach Bayern kam...

Bisher mir schon 3 Mal passiert. Einmal sogar mit Blaulicht. Einen Kollegen von mir haben sie solange mit Blaulicht und Sirene durch die Stadt gejagt, bis er gestürzt ist und sich dabei die Nase gebrochen hat (Mißbrauch der Sondersignale gibts hier offenbar nicht).  

2) Ich hielt es auch für eine Ente, dass man Alkoholkontrollen für Fahrradfahrer durchführt, weil die sollen ja schließlich nicht ins Auto steigen besoffen. Bis ich nach Bayern kam...

Schon mehrfach abends erlebt. z.B. an der Brücke raus nach Alterlangen auf dem Radweg.

3) Ich hielt es auch für eine Ente, dass in der Vorberg-Zeit die Räder verstärkt kontrolliert werden. Haha, von wegen.

Berg 2002, 2 Tage vor Beginn, abends auf dem Weg zu den Kellern: 2 Polizisten schleichen um die ca. 100 abgestellten Fahrräder, inspizieren sie genau, notieren schonmal alles und warten dann auf die Besitzer, um abzukassieren... (Ich lach heute noch über euch beide      )

Lässt sich noch Fortsetzten diese Liste, läuft alles auf die Schlußfolgerung raus: HIER IST (LEIDER) ALLES MÖGLICH!


----------



## TortureKing (12. September 2004)

nö oder  
....... na solche Erfahrungen habe ich hier in Nürnberg zum Glück noch nicht gemacht .... aber ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht was die übertriebene Ordnungsverliebtheit, Fassadenpolitik und übertriebenen "Maßnahmen" hier in Bayern angeht ..... aber diese Art der Politik weitet sich demnächst vermutlich ja wieder mal auf ganze Republik aus ..... na dann gute Nacht Deutschland.


----------



## Ratiopharm (12. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> na dann gute Nacht Deutschland.


... aber nur mit Licht am Rad


----------



## SteveLorenzios (12. September 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Kollegen von mir haben sie solange mit Blaulicht und Sirene durch die Stadt gejagt, bis er gestürzt ist und sich dabei die Nase gebrochen hat



selbst schuld.. dann hätte er vielleicht auch mal anhalten sollen statt davon zu fahrn !?!  



> Ich hielt es auch für eine Ente, dass man Alkoholkontrollen für Fahrradfahrer durchführt, weil die sollen ja schließlich nicht ins Auto steigen besoffen.



was dadran neu das radfahrer kontrolliert werden?!!? kann im fall auch auswirkungen aufn führerschein haben.. richtig so übringens


----------



## HITMAN (13. September 2004)

ich kann mir net vorstellen das die radfahrer blitzen weil mit der radarpistole gehts gar net weil man da kein reflektierendes nummernschild hat und mit nem standblitzer bringts recht wenig weil man das bild ja keiner person zuordnen kann.
also last euch net so von den leuten radio gong verarschen...

...übringens des mit dem alkohol stimmt ab 1,6promille bist du absolut fahruntüchtig und somit dran wegen §316 StGB und das ist kein fake... 

lg HITMAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (13. September 2004)

Meines Wissens werden Radler nicht geblitzt.

Und zwar aus dem Grund, dass im einschlaegigen Gesetzestext zu Geschwindigkeitsueberschreitungen von "Kraftfahrzeugen" die Rede ist. Muss ich hier doch irgendwo haben *such* *wühl*


----------



## FuzzyLogic (13. September 2004)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> kann im fall auch auswirkungen aufn führerschein haben.. richtig so übringens



Was ist daran bitte richtig? Wenn sich jemand besoffen aufs Fahrrad setzt ist das aus meiner Sicht die hundertmal bessere Entscheidung als wenn er ins Auto steigt, denn auf dem Fahrrad gefaehrdet er sich vor allem selbst (zumindest deutlich mehr als andere). Im Auto ist die Situation eher umgekehrt, insofern finde ich es fragwuerdig, es annaehernd gleich zu bestrafen.

Und einem Radfahrer fuer ein Vergehen den Autofuehrerschein zu entziehen ist ebenfalls reichlich seltsam. Das bedeutet schliesslich, dass Fuehrersehininhaber fuer das gleiche Vergehen auf dem Fahrrad haerter bestraft werden als jemand ohne Fuehrerschein. Ist das im Sinne des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes?


----------



## TimvonHof (17. September 2004)

es gibt sogar die möglichkeit als fußgänger den schein zu verlieren.... klingt total unglaubhaft, ist aber so.
solltest du in einen unfall verwickelt sein, als füßgänger, und zb 3 promille dabei haben (jeder "normale" mensch liegt bei sonem wert) und dabei einen noch recht aufgeräumten eindruck machen, dann kann es sein, dass du in der folge ein gutachten über dich ergehen lassen musst, bei dem eine alkoholabhängigkeit amtlich bestätigt wird. damit bist du als suchtkranker polizeikundig und es kann passieren, dass sie dir den schein zwicken bis zu wieder clean bist.
das ist zwar nicht ganz so einfach wie ich es grad dargestellt habe, aber in seinen grundzügen durchaus denkbar.

als radfahrer gibts die grenze der absoluten verkehrsuntüchtigkeit. auch hier kannst du mächtig ärger bekommen wenn was passiert, bzw du offensichtlich nicht mehr in der lage bist zu fahren.
die begründung ist hier genau wie beim auto die fremdgefärdung, kann ja sein, dass wegen deiner fahrweise ein auto ausweichen muss und dann in einen anderen reinballert.
nix desto trotz ist es natürlich löblich das rad statt dem auto zu benutzen wenn da etwas viel alkohol im spiel ist. im allgemeinen wird, ohne unfall, wohl auch drüber hinweg gesehen; wenn du noch sicher auf dem bike bist, ansonsten werden dir die grünen raten das ding zu schieben. alles weitere ergibt sich aus deiner weiteren reaktion....


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. September 2004)

Die Geschwindigkeitsbeschkränkung mit Hilfe von diesen süßen , runden Schildern mit dem roten Rand gilt laut StVO für "motorisierte Kraftfahrzeuge", ergo, mit dem Bike "mußt" Dich nur an die 30 im Wald, 50 im Ort, 100 auf der Lastra und die Richtgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn    halten.
ENTE?  Die andere Frage wäre: Wie kann man bei einem Bike die Geschwindigkeit als Nichtfahrer technich messen? Laser? Nö! Blitzer? Zu Unempfindlich! Hinterherfahren mit Cam? Ok, das wäre möglich, aber wäre es auch verwertbar???

Würde mich gern belehren lassen wenn ich Unrecht habe.

Die anderen Sachen von wegen Alk, Führerscheinentzug, auch als Fußgänger sind vollkommen richtig. Wer sagt mir das einer der besoffen Fahrrad fährt kurz drauf nicht in´s Auto steigt?

Ansonsten ist man ja viel gewohnt von den Kollegen in Green, aber mit dem Bike hatte ich hier in Würrzburg noch nie Probleme. Ich fahre auch *kein* ALDI Rad mit Dynamo und dem Sch*** sondern ein "Sportgerät" ohne Reflektor und so weiter. 

Liegt es daran das Würzburg schon fast kein Bayern mehr ist?  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (19. September 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> in Würrzburg noch nie Probleme
> Liegt es daran das Würzburg schon fast kein Bayern mehr ist?
> 
> Gruß Stefan



naja des will i net unterschreiben das wü ke bayern is.. von manchen kriegst wohl ehr eins aufn deckel weils franken und net bayern is 

jednfalls.. in wü gucken die polis oft die räder mal auch an aber ehr mit *staunen* als mit *ich muss gleich strafzettel schreiben*

naja ok einmal aba da war i doch weng arg schnell in der fussgängerzone =)


----------

